# Mon imac ne s'allume plus



## jmdad (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Là, c'est la cata !!!!

Je bossais, tranquille, sur mon Imac 17 pouces intel duo, 1,8 Ghz, Leopard fraîchement mis à jour, tout allait bien.

Je me fais une pose thé, une demie heure plus tard, je retourne sur mon ordi, et là: Eteint?! il s'est éteint tout seul.
Au bout de plusieurs  tentatives, j'arrive à le rallumer : J'entends le léger vroom du démarrage et puis, plus rien. Le seul indice me disant qu'il est allumé, c'est la lumière de veille, blanche, en bas à droite de l'ordi, qui est allumée mais elle ne clignote pas comme quand il est en veille.

J'ai essayé toutes les touche en rallumant, rien n'y fait, simplement le petit vroom de lancement et c'est tout.

C'est mon ordinateur de boulot, j'ai tout dedans, donc je stresse un peu.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? 

Merci.

J.Marc


----------



## Mac1978 (27 Avril 2008)

jmdad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Là, c'est la cata !!!!
> 
> ...



Hello,

Il faut essayer de faire les choses dans l'ordre.
1. Essayer de déterminer si c'est un problème de disque ou non. Pour cela, il faut démarrer depuis le DVD/CD d'installation. (Insérer le disque avant le démarrage, puis démarrer avec la touche "c" enfoncée). 
2. Si 1 a marché, réparer le disque avec "utilitaire disque", puis sélectionner le volume de démarrage et redémarrer.
3. Si 1. n'a pas marché, essayer de démarrer avec le 2è disque Tiger (je pars de l'idée que c'était l'OS livré avec la machine) en tenant la touche "d" enfoncée. Normalement, cela doit lancer un test du hardware et voir quel est le résultat.

Sinon, as-tu un clone de ton disque ou seulement un back-up des données. Si tu as un clone, il est possible de booter depuis le clone.

A+ pour les nouvelles.

2.


----------



## C@cTuS (27 Avril 2008)

Etapes 1, 2 , et 3 , Impossible .
Son imac ne demarre pas, il n'a pas d affichage, juste la diode de demarrage qui reste allumée ,d'après ce que j ai compris.
Bref, debranche tout, et reste appuyer sur le bouton Power une dizaine de secondes. Ensuie tu rebranches le Imac, tu restes appuyer sur le bouton power jusqu à entendre un long "Doing". 
Tiens nous au courant.

PS  : si ca avait été un probleme disque dur , son Imac demarrerai, il aurait soit un ecran blanc, soit un dossier qui clignote avec point d interrogation à l interieur. Dans tous les cas ,il aurait de l affichage .


----------



## jmdad (27 Avril 2008)

Effectivement, aucun affichage.

La touche  " C " au démarrage avec les DVD leopard; pas de réaction.
Et là, en réessayant (débranché, retranché...) il s'est allumé et éteint au bout de quelques minutes.Je viens de le rallumer et ça à l'air de tenir.

Je ne comprends pas, c'est un mystère !!??

connaissez vous quelqu'un qui a déjà rencontré un problème similaire !!!???

En tout cas, merci pour vos réponses.

J.Marc


----------



## mjpolo (27 Avril 2008)

jmdad a dit:


> Effectivement, aucun affichage.
> 
> La touche  " C " au démarrage avec les DVD leopard; pas de réaction.
> Et là, en réessayant (débranché, retranché...) il s'est allumé et éteint au bout de quelques minutes.Je viens de le rallumer et ça à l'air de tenir.
> ...



Apparemment , avec Léopard, les Mises à jours ne passent pas bien... mieux vaut une clean install ...
Et oui, les voies de l'INFORMATIQUE sont impénétrables...


----------



## C@cTuS (27 Avril 2008)

Leopard a quelques soucis avec les mises en veille   , on a beaucoup de remontées de problème de mise en veille sous Leopard ces derniers temps ..


----------



## jmdad (28 Avril 2008)

" Leopard a quelques soucis avec les mises en veille  , on a beaucoup de remontées de problème de mise en veille sous Leopard ces derniers temps .. "

Merci pour cette info.

Pour l'instant, il à l'air de ne pas s'eteindre de son propre chef.

Je vais donc désactiver les veilles.

Cela explique aussi pourquoi, parfois, il s'allume en plein milieu de la nuit !!!

Merci encore.

J.Marc


----------



## C@cTuS (28 Avril 2008)

ah , s il s allume en pleine nuit , ce sujet a été traiter mainte et mainte fois sur le forum, tu devrais faire une recherche


----------



## mjpolo (28 Avril 2008)

jmdad a dit:


> Cela explique aussi pourquoi, parfois, il s'allume en plein milieu de la nuit !!!
> 
> Merci encore.
> 
> J.Marc



Il serait pas noctambule?  :rateau:


----------



## jmdad (28 Avril 2008)

noctambule, c'est possible, mais depuis que j'ai désactivé tout ce qui concerne les " veille écran "  il tourne; depuis ce matin 8H; sans aucun problème.
Il se pourrait donc que cela vienne de Léopard.
Affaire à suivre...
Si il y a du nouveau, je vous informe.

Merci.

J.Marc


----------



## jmdad (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors pour info, j'ai effectué un " petit zap de PRam " 
(Pomme + Alt + P + R au démarrage, cinq blings Apple et on relâche tout...)
et depuis, il n'a plus déconné.

Voilà, a bientôt et merci pour votre aide.


J.Marc


----------



## Atlantic BMX (7 Février 2009)

Bon, après avoir ramé comme un malade parce que j'avais le même problème que vous, il semble que j'aie trouvé une solution stable, aussi je m'empresse de vous la communiquer.
Comme un certain nombre d'entre vous, mon iMac Intel 20" de 2006 s'est brusquement éteint, sans crier gare, et pas moyen de le rallumer.
Quelqu'un m'avait transmis le truc d'Apple pour réinitialiser la SMU, mais je me suis aperçu plus tard que cette méthode s'appliquait aux iMac G5, donc PowerPC et non Intel. D'ailleurs elle n'a jamais marché.
Sauf qu'à certains moments après une interruption de plusieurs heures, ce *£#§&#8734; d'iMac s'est remis à fonctionner. Puis s'est arrêté de nouveau, etc, à plusieurs reprises. De quoi devenir chèvre ! Parfois il réussissait à redémarrer, mais dans un bruit d'enfer, tous ventilateurs en action à fond ! et les redémarrages ne résolvaient rien, ni même après avoir zappé la PRAM.
J'ai apporté mon iMac chez un revendeur, qui au bout d'une semaine me l'a rendu en me disant qu'il marchait parfaitement et que tous les tests qu'ils avaient fait sur lui n'avaient décelé aucun problème hardware, entendez "matériel" pour les néophytes.
Problème de mémoire non compatible ? Non, j'ai échangé mes barrettes contre celles de mon MacBookPro qui ont les mêmes caractéristiques, mais pas de changement.
Voyons pour un éventuel problème logiciel : j'ai réinstallé Mac OS X, récupéré mes fichiers par mon DD externe grâce à Time Machine, mais de nouveau extinction inexpliquée.
Et puis enfin, en fouillant dans le support Apple, je trouve un article spécifique référencé HT1543 qui parle de la réinitialisation du Contrôleur de Gestion du Système (SMC). Vous le trouverez ici :

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1543?viewlocale=fr_FR

Cet article décrit quasiment mot pour mot les symptômes de mon dysfonctionnement. Aussitôt je mets en pratique la procédure recommandée, et Ô Miracle ! mon iMac redémarre comme un jeune homme.

Pourvu que ça dure...


----------



## Ghjirolmu (8 Février 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai le même type de problèmes avec des variantes. Il y a 10 jours, mon mac s'est éteint brutalement alors que je jouais à Call of Duty. J'ai d'abord cru à une panne de secteur. Il n'a accepté de se rallumer que 3/4 d'heure plus tard. Il l'a refait il y a quelques jours (j'étais encore en train de jouer...). Les extinctions se succèdent maintenant à un rythme de plus en plus élevé - j'en ai eu 5 aujourd'hui. A chaque fois, je débranche tous les câbles, ce qui revient à réinitialiser le SMC, j'attends, je rebranche et ça marche. J'ai viré Call of Duty que j'avais d'abord tenu pour responsable mais rien n'y a fait. J'ai zappé la PRAM. J'ai fait un Hardware test, fait des tests avec Onyx : tout semble aller bien. Les extinctions récentes se sont produites alors que j'étais sur iPhoto 09 et, une fois, alors que je lançais Time machine pour vérifier que toutes mes sauvegardes étaient bien faites. Je ne suis pas sûr que ça ait le moindre lien.
Il n'y a aucun bruit bizarre, ventilateur ou autre : rien. Ça s'éteint, ça ne se rallume pas tout de suite et c'est tout.
Malgré les différences, il ne me semble pas impossible que tous les problèmes évoqués ici aient le même genre de cause. Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire. Merci de vos suggestions, quelles qu'elles soient.


----------



## mjpolo (9 Février 2009)

A tout hasard, regarde si t'as pas l'extinction programmée dans préfs système... on ne sait jamais peut-être le mac l'a fait tout seul comme un grand


----------



## Ghjirolmu (10 Février 2009)

Non, pas d'extinction programmée. Et j'ai bien remarqué que l'extinction n'arrive pas n'importe quand (si je le laisse allumé toute la nuit sans y toucher, il ne s'éteint pas). iPhoto le fait s'éteindre systématiquement. Safari, jamais. Toutes les températures intérieures sont correctes. C'est le mystère.


----------



## IJK (16 Février 2009)

Salut à tous.
J'ai aussi à peu près le même problème que vous. A ça près que j'ai une alarme (séquence de 3 bip) façon cet appareil s' auto détruira dans 15 secondes. Et mon clavier n'est pas alimenté ce qui fait que je ne peux même pas relancer par Disk d'installe. C'est angoissant comme son en plus.

Moi aussi je recherche une solution... Alors, je vous tiens au courant si j'ai kekchoz.


----------



## C@cTuS (16 Février 2009)

Ghjirolmu a dit:


> Non, pas d'extinction programmée. Et j'ai bien remarqué que l'extinction n'arrive pas n'importe quand (si je le laisse allumé toute la nuit sans y toucher, il ne s'éteint pas). iPhoto le fait s'éteindre systématiquement. Safari, jamais. Toutes les températures intérieures sont correctes. C'est le mystère.


 

Pour ton probleme , je pense a un defaut du bloc alimentation , si ton numero de serie finit par X85 , X86 ,X89 , ou encore ZE2 ou ZE3 , ca provient surement de là .





IJK a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> J'ai aussi à peu près le même problème que vous. A ça près que j'ai une alarme (séquence de 3 bip) façon cet appareil s' auto détruira dans 15 secondes. Et mon clavier n'est pas alimenté ce qui fait que je ne peux même pas relancer par Disk d'installe. C'est angoissant comme son en plus.
> 
> Moi aussi je recherche une solution... Alors, je vous tiens au courant si j'ai kekchoz.


 


Pour ton souci à toi , d'après ce que tu nous dit , je penche pour un probleme barrette memoire, il suffirait juste d enlever la trappe du dessous, et de tester les barrettes memoire une par une (si tu en as 2 bien sur) , chacune sur chaque slot, chacune leur tour .


----------



## IJK (16 Février 2009)

Merci.
C'est ce que j'ai pensé faire.
Mais je suis obligé d'attendre demain. Ce fichu bruit pourrait réveiller mon petit.
J'ai lu cette solution avec d'autres sur le site de mac. J'ai testé un peu au pif parce qu'en gros, y'a rien d'indiqué pour MacIntel.
Merci encore.
demain je teste et je poste le résultat.
En espérant que ça marche parce que le dernier recours serait de le retourner à la garantie.


----------



## IJK (18 Février 2009)

Salut.
Mon problème est résolu.
C'était effectivement une des deux barrettes de ram qui a grillé. 
Je cours en acheter une nouvelle demain et tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Merci encore à vous tous.


----------



## C@cTuS (19 Février 2009)

Pas de probleme  , content d avoir pu t aider .  bonne continuation


----------



## monpote (2 Mars 2009)

bonjour.
je viens de passer sous Leopard et , et , et, et pour allumer le mac je dois insister plusieurs fois. Le voyant blanc n'est pas allumé lorsque le mac fonctionne.
que puis-je faire? Avez-vous un conseil?
merci


----------



## mjpolo (3 Mars 2009)

Ca sent l'installation qui n'est pas bien passée.


----------



## monpote (10 Mars 2009)

ben oui. Et alors, t'as une idée? Parce que ça m'agace.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Mars 2009)

Donne aun peu plus de détails: 
 - quel type d'installation: une mise à jour depuis un Os antérieur (10.2,3, ou 4?) ou une install clean?

Si c'est depuis un os plus ancien je te conseille de faire une sauvegarde et refaire une clean instal après avoir formaté ton disque dur; ensuite tu rapatries toute ta maison... mais ça t'oblige à réinstaller toutes tes applications.... 
Alors ce que tu peux faire d'abord, et ce quelque soit le type d'installation efféctuée, c'est refaire une autre par dessus avec option archivage: toutes tes applis et réglages se trouvent ainsi inchangés.


----------



## tabasko (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir ...
A mon tour 

Je rentre ce soir , je touche ma souris et rien ne se passe. 
Je découvre mon iMac 27 éteint . 

Impossible de l'allumer ..... Il se passe juste RIEN. 
J'ai débranché, appuyé sur le bouton  20sec , puis rebranché .... Rien .....
Avec mon ancien câble pareil, depuis une autre prise pareil. ...

Une astuce pour hard reset ? Ou autre ? ...
Me reste mon iPad pour vous lire ...


C'est mort ?


----------



## Macana (28 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème similaire, peut être avez vous réussit a régler le votre ? 
Alors vous pourrez m'aider ... 
J'ai allumé mon Imac ce matin et il est resté bloqué (après le BONG habituel) sur la pomme et le cercle qui tourne ... 
Après une seconde tentative sans rien faire, j'ai un dossier avec un gros point d'interrogation qui s'affiche ... 
Donc on regardant sur des forums, j'ai fait la manip : Alt au démarage 
J'ai eu le fameux Disque Dur qui s'affiche avec écrit en dessous MACHINTOSH HD 
J'ai fait entrer et là mon mac est de retour depuis un bon quart d'heure sur la pomme avec le cercle qui tourne .... 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? (J'ai déménagé et évidement impossible de remettre la main sur le CD/DVD )
Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (28 Juin 2012)

Macana a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un problème similaire, peut être avez vous réussit a régler le votre ?
> Alors vous pourrez m'aider ...
> J'ai allumé mon Imac ce matin et il est resté bloqué (après le BONG habituel) sur la pomme et le cercle qui tourne ...
> Après une seconde tentative sans rien faire, j'ai un dossier avec un gros point d'interrogation qui s'affiche ...
> ...


Bonjour,
C'est généralement le DD qui est mort.
Le  "?" sur un dossier, signifie que le Mac ne trouve pas le DD Système.
Et sans DVD Système ça ne va pas être simple.


----------

